# Arm pit help needed (stinky pits!)



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

dh has the nastiest smelling arm pits. We have tried lots of things to try to help him and haven't gotten anything that helps get rid of the smell.

So here it the run down. It smells like skunk and that smell never goes away. Its less right after a shower but within an hour its back. Luckily its not noticeable unless you are really close to him or he has his arms up.

If he uses deoderant it used to work for a month and then that kind would no longer work anymore and he'd have to switch to a new kind.

Now it doesn't seem to work at all.

I thought perhaps it was a yeast infection so I got him some deoderant with grape seed extract, it caused his pits to turn bright red and swell.

There is a small improvement when he uses anti bacterial soap (which causes its own problems because the rest of his skin is sensitive enough that he can only use the anti-bacterial on the pits and has to use oatmeal or something else gentle for the rest of his body).

I did just get him some calendula deoderant to try and he started on some chlorophyll. The thought is that the calendula would help if it is yeast. The chlorophyll should help clean out his sweat glands.
*How much chlorophyll should he take?* The bottle we have is 36 drops=100mg

Any other ideas?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

help please


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

My cousin had this same problem and found that taking chlorophyll is very helpful. She told me about it and I am using it now and I can personally attest that it really does work - the smell has gone down drastically and I am using WAAAY less deodorant these days. I swear by my chlorophyll.


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)

working on the inside is a good idea. No thoughts on how much chlorophyll to use though.

When your husband showers, can he put afew drops of tea tree in his hands when he lathers up to wash his pits?
Ive found that to help on my super stinky days lol


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Has he ever tried using a scented baking powder instead of deoderant? This works great for me. I have heard great things about clorophyll and also some stuff about zinc helping w bo.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My ex-uncle had a fungal infection that caused his stinky smell issue. He ended up doing meds because it was very bad and he was leaving a stinch behind him even in the sheets.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

the crystal deodorant works for me and dh. might be worth a try.

hth


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

dh used the crystal for a long time and it stopped working for him. I got him a new crystal, still didn't work. Got him the spray on kind thinking maybe he was somehow passing it back to the crystal, still didn't work.

We've not tried the baking powder but if the current stuff doesn't help them maybe I can talk him into it.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

For chlorophyll I think it just depends on how much is needed - experimenting might be necessary. I think you can take it 3x a day (I take 2 once in the morning) is necessary. It's also good for the blood, an added bonus!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I suddenly have this problem myself. Mostly I just smell myself, but this morning dh was like OMG, you stink!







Yeah, I better run for the shower.

I've heard fantastic things about Lavolin but can't find it online.







A guy at church uses it so I'm going to call him and ask where he fount it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

Lavolin does work but it has that aluminum in it... your hubby might want to do a cleanse, I understand that helps a lot. Taking really good probiotics should help too. We've found Bio-K liquid to be awesome. They come in little yoghurt containers in the refrigerator section at the healthfood store.

Also I agree with trying the tea tree oil, because the smell is caused by bacteria. He should wash his shirts that come in contact with his underarms in hot water and you could try putting water soluble tea tree oil in the rinse cycle. (instead of washing with bleach to kill bacteria) I've read that bacteria can survive regular washes, and this might be causing the problem. I don't think you have to do this unless you are experiencing something like this, though... I'm not a germaphobe!)

My grandpa always wore t-shirts under his button down shirts and my grandma would do special underwear washes in really hot water with bleach. Maybe this is why!

Good Luck! Skunky pits are no fun!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I found Lavilin (I was spelling it wrong) and I don't see aluminum in it? I'm not keen on petrolatum or talc though.

http://www.iherb.com/lavilindeo.html

Quote:

Ingredients: Petrolatum, potato starch, zinc oxide, talc, glycine soja (soybean) oil (&) calendula officinalis flower extract (&) tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil (&) arnica montana flower extract (&) tocopherol, tocopherol, citric acid, ascorbyl palmitate, fragrance.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

Well now it says there isn't aluminum in Lavilin! Good for them... my mom was using it maybe 5 years ago and it did have it then. I was an H&B buyer for healthfood stores and always wondered why they sold this product there.








I have avoided petro products my whole life BUT recently had to start using Cetaphil on my face because I was breaking out so badly. I tried everything from the healthfood stores, Dr. Haushka, etc... diet, etc... so resorted to this, even though I was horrified to be putting petrolatum anything on my skin! Well it cleared up completely. Oh well, people change, eh?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Cool! I saw on a few website that it's discontinued. I hope not! I figure the ingredients can't be worse than regular deo/anti-perspirant, ya know? And since you don't apply it everyday I guess you aren't getting as much absorbed into your skin?


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out the probiotics thread on this page. More than you ever wanted to know!!! :LOL


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out the probiotics thread on this page. More than you ever wanted to know...


----------



## clairegrace (May 11, 2005)

Ok - I use apple cider vinegar - I have a bottle in the shower that I use to rinse my hair (1/4 c acv and 1 c distilled water) and I just splash some on in the shower. After about 5 mins - no smell - I also use a lavender EO mist as well - mostly as a "perfume".

Maybe shaving might help? I know, not very manly but sometimes the hair follicles trap bacteria or dirt and can cause smell. I'm not sure - it was just a thought.

Also - check out what he's eating. I've noticed when we have lots of heavy food (red meat) or have caffeine drinks the smell will be worse. Also - get plenty of water to flush things out of your system.

Cara


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Vinegar is the last thing he'd put on his body, it makes him feel like vomitting.

I did suggest the shaving though.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay Amarasmom, I can't believe I didn't think of this too...
Tell him my construction-worker-husband shaves his underarms to help with odor! He's been doing it for years. I don't even think of it anymore, though at first it seemed weird. I asked him if anybody ever says anything about it and he said once his best friend asked him why and that was it!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: When I am breastfeeding.....I think I am stinkier.







: My deo. won't work anymore....


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

ITA about "working on the inside" because the skunk smell implies something wrong in his biochemistry.

In the meantime, rubbing alcohol may help by killing bacteria, without the smell of vinegar. I used to have a housemate who was a bike-delivery guy and used no deodorant except alcohol (once a day most of the time, 3x in hot weather) and he was sweat-drenched but smelled fine.


----------

